# My Humble 75g Project



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

As much for myself to keep a journal as well as to share with who might have interest I would like to present my new 75g project.

I have already made my stand (Thanks to many here for input: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=404098

Some initial decoration plans here (work in progress...): http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=412409

I want to make it Malawi, but I am contemplating Tanganyika. I have had Malawi before, but it might be nice to try something new. I also know a guy that breeds Tanganyika so I can get stock easily.
I have lots of Vallisneria already from a smaller tank as well as some java fern that I would like to carry over. Yeah, I know it does not make the perfect African cichlid tank, but I like plants and green. Also, better for the overall health of the aquarium I think. Since I am lazy and don't always have time for strict maintenance I will most likely be something of a low tech tank.

That's the introduction... more to come


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention the tank is rimless.

The next thing is DIY LEDs. I have purchases some MIC stuff on amazon:
1.SODIAL 10W, 9-11V, 1000lm x5
2.SODIAL 10W, RGB Chips x5
3.Janecraft 10W,9-12V Cool white x10

So far I have tried a configuration of 7 white, 2 color each on two 18x8in heatsinks. And I think the results are pretty good. These are clearly NOT top notch quality. the leds are not matched very well as you might expect. The light output is quite good at ~150W total. The SODIAL are a little brighter, owing to the fact that they are (rated) 1V lower threshold perhaps. They also get MUCH hotter then the Janecraft. I have them all running at about 10.75Volts. And I put a resistor on the red line as it has considerably lower turn-on then the rest. I have powered them with a PC PSU modified to output lower voltages.

The following pics I took at constant exposure and constant 6000K WB for comparison. My room lights are also on so for comparison the LEDs drown out the room light quite a bit.
red








green








blue








RGB off









and last a low exposure if the LEDs directly


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Progress is slow. But I am fishless cycling now for about a week. Tank looks nice but next step is to build a canopy for it and some detailing here and there. One big problem I have faced, My tall stand means all my power cords are too short. I will add some power strips to the back or underside.

The LED project has been most satisfying. For a budget alternative I have about $40 invested. In total 4x RGB and 14x cool white, all rated 10W. They are powered with 10v and comes in at 80 watt. This produces plenty of light, and I have room to spare by turning them up to 12V. Some of the caveats: The Red LED in the RGB group are low threshold so I put a little resistance to balance the circuit out. Yeah this is a waste, but I need very little red for color balance so it works out in the end. The other thing is being cheap leds its rather hilarious at the inconsistency in turn on threshold. I expected this so its not really a disappointment. If I ever do another set I would spend slightly more for the LEDs. oh, and I love the ripply effect they create!


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

This tank has been setup since June. after 2 months there is good growth.

I have 9 tanganyika Neolamprologus pulcher. I believe thats what they are. they are lacking in yellow from what I have seen in profiles. You might also see two other unmentionables in there too 

before and after.... sorry about the horrible cell phone pics.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

what did you put under the rocks?...


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

egg crate. its colored grey so that it is hardly seen if it ever gets unburied. which doesn't really happen with the overhang and crevices.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

nice...
the for the reply...


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

yet another update

Half a year later; plants are taking over! Considering how to Trim, thin, or spread out the growth. Its two varieties of Cryptocoryne. I upgraded the LED Power and boosted the blues a bit. I keep everything on about 80% with a 5on 3off 5on cycle. There is a little algae growth but its under control. I wonder if increasing the lighting would benefit or just leave it?


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

HiReZ said:


> There is a little algae growth but its under control. I wonder if increasing the lighting would benefit or just leave it?


if is not broken, why mess with it?... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Beautiful, do you have any updated photos? Would love to see them too!


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been to busy (lazy) to update or change much lately. It is getting out of hand. 
But I am ready to change the setup. 
thinking about:
Halving the plant mass
adding a diy BG
adding another species of chichlid; more blue or yellow


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

image not showing. try this one
http://oi63.tinypic.com/6592t3.jpg


----------

